# Just wondering.....



## Squishface (Sep 1, 2006)

So have the japanese made any of them sex robots yet.... im so lonely


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 1, 2006)

They have, if you find ASIMO attractive.





They made the Fem Bot too...

But thats just frightening.


----------



## Squishface (Sep 2, 2006)

damn.... cant they stop all the research in medicine and virology and  make me a damn sex robot already!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 3, 2006)

youve got 2 perfectly good paws... i hope


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 3, 2006)

PARAPALEGIC!


----------



## Deko (Sep 3, 2006)

For now you'll have to do with the little we have: USB dildos and other USB gadgets that can be remotly controlled.


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 3, 2006)

I should hope that their USB 2.0's and compatible with a FireWire adaptor!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 4, 2006)

also, Hello Kitty dildo and that big white hand masturbator automator- wait that sounded cool... "masturbator, automator! boom tisk boom tisk" *makes a song*


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 4, 2006)

PG-13 ALERT


----------

